# "Professional" Kit Builder?



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

I have two kits that I don't really want to build myself. Are there any "professional" kit builders out there?

Thanks!

-Adam


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Professional" Kit Builder?*

What are the kits? 

Chuck


----------



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

Sorry, the kits are from Wagon and Carriage works and are G1-155 which is the tank car, and G1-108 which is a cement car.

They can be seen at http://www.wagonandcarriage.co.uk


----------



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

I should also add I am in the US and not England


----------

